# My Application Adventure



## alan_li_13 (17 Jan 2005)

Finally!!!
I handed in my application for RMC on friday, and today, I got called to do my CFAT and Physical. Its scheduled for early tomorrow. I am SO PUMPED!!! I think i''m gonna do ok, i've never had a problem w/ my physical self. Mentally, i'm alrite. But nonetheless, i hope u guys all wish me luck!!!
I'm gonna post more later about how i started, how i did, what i experienced, and all that from a cadet point of view, but rite now, i gotta go get some rest so i'm prepared for tmrw (atleast i'll try, i'm so full of adrenalin!) 
Anyways, gtg, again, wish me luck!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Jan 2005)

GOOD LUCK SERGEANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## Zedic_1913 (18 Jan 2005)

Good luck to you.  I am submitting my paperwork for RMC next week, just waiting on a reference.


----------



## condor888000 (18 Jan 2005)

Best of luck!


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Jan 2005)

hey good luck Li at least one of the 3 of us that went on the tour have made it that far


----------



## alan_li_13 (20 Jan 2005)

Alright, i have great news! ;D I passed both the physical and the Aptitude test. I am not at liberty to discuss the Aptitude test, but i will talk about the physical. The physical was done in groups of fours. We started with the step test. Now this is where i believe a lot of people become confused. The physical test does not include any running. Runnind is only suggest for you the applicant as training. The step test measures your cardiovascular ability. You step up two steps and step back down to a certain beat played by a tape (with some very weird music, lol) After about 3 minute at a certain level, you are stopped and your pulse is taken.   Then up you go again at a higher level, repeat, done. I dont know how i did on the step test because i dont know how to interpret the results. 
Second came the grip test. There's a special Squeezeo'meter device that you squeeze with each hand. You start off with your arm straight paralell to the ground pointing to the side. As you bring your arm down, you squeeze the device. Both hands combined must equal to 75 kg. This is difficult for alot of people. The secret to this is propper breathing. Do not hold your breath. As weight trainers would tell you, you deliver your max payload by breathing in deep then exhaling during the effort. I did pretty good, with a right hand squeeze of 50kg and left 45kg for a combination of 95. I think that was pretty good considering no one in the group of four beat that, but one guy in another group got 70 kg on ONE HAND!!!
Then we did push up's and sit ups. The push up's you only need 19 so as long as you can do 20-25, you can stop, the guy told me to stop at 21. The sit up's is counted as how many you can do in a minute. I did 55, which i think again was pretty good because the closes the others came were at 53.

I had a great time just doing the test. Made a few friends who i hope to see again soon. Even doing something so simple as an IQ test and physical test was tonnes of fun. I can't wait to hear from the CFRC again!

If anyone has any questions or comments, please feel free to post them. I will answer then if i can tear myself away from school work.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (20 Jan 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> hey good luck Li at least one of the 3 of us that went on the tour have made it that far


You mean the Nov 12th bus tour with the recruiting det?   If so I was on that tour.


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Jan 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> You mean the Nov 12th bus tour with the recruiting det?  If so I was on that tour, wearing white/grey civies sat at the back of the bus.



no it was the tour on Nov 5th it was 3 cadets that were all from 337 and we went togeather


----------



## Ranger (22 Jan 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Chang (23 Jan 2005)

congrads! i was gonna go RMC too but i decided it was not my thing so now i'm a pte sup tech in the reserves. at least you got the hard parts over!...well the interview is kinda hard for RMC members i heard. a friend of mine, an air cadet wo2 applied for RMC and failed at the interview even though she was accepted to UBC and many other universities with scholarships.... the reserves interview for ncm is surprisingly simple though so maybe it'll be like that


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Jan 2005)

i just found out hat i have 2 choices to try and get into the RMC.

1) i can go back to high school for a 6th year to try and pick up the required credits. the only problem would be that i would not only have to switch schools i would also have to try and get an 80 or higher average. the only problem with that is i have never takes any of the courses before :-[

2) i could go to college for a course that would qualify me for university. the bad thing about hat is it would put me $3,000 in the hole and it would be 2 more years before i could get into the RMC

i have a lot of decisions to make. and the college application deadline is approaching fast


----------



## Ranger (25 Jan 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## alan_li_13 (29 Jan 2005)

Ok, i just got called by the recruiting center a few days ago. I've booked my Medical and my Interview on the same day. It's coming up on the 9th of Feburary. I am so excited/scared/worried/pumped up...The cpl that called said the Interview is TWO HOURS LONG!!! And i'm concerned about my medical cuz my eyes are pretty not ok.


----------



## alan_li_13 (30 Jan 2005)

Just wondering, how many mini recruitment CD's are there out there?
Here's a few (actually a lot) i got over the years:

Canadian Forces
Navy
Army (traded it for a map of blackdown)
Pre-enrollment physical fitness evaluation
Engineers
Queen's York Rangers (got that from the regimental recruitment, and its not mini)


----------



## Chang (31 Jan 2005)

theres one for RMC too lol yea i heard the RMC interview takes two hours cause its suppose to be super extensive..the one i took for NCM took like an hour. good luck! i was gonna go RMC too but then i thought i rather be a NCM cause NCMs get the job done!


----------



## beyondsblue (1 Feb 2005)

Two hours... what kind of questions do they ask?


----------



## alan_li_13 (2 Feb 2005)

I have no idea...I have heard from a friend in the reserve that they ask you about what you know historically of the CF... Why you want to join, what u think you'll be doing, etc...Which makes sense, but 2 HOURS??? 
I'm kinda nervous about what they ask and how i should portray myself. If anyone has any details, please post more.


----------



## beyondsblue (2 Feb 2005)

You should just be yourself. Tell the truth the whole time and if you wanna exaggerate your experiences (perferable just a tiny bit), make it believable. I mean, they won't check EVERY single thing you told them. So if you want to make a better impression on the interviewers, take the risk. But if they found out that you are lying, you are screwed. 
Oh, just wondering, how many people are going to interview you? Is it like a board thingy or one to one?


----------



## ROTP Applicant (2 Feb 2005)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> You should just be yourself. Tell the truth the whole time and if you wanna exaggerate your experiences (perferable just a tiny bit), make it believable. I mean, they won't check EVERY single thing you told them. So if you want to make a better impression on the interviewers, take the risk. But if they found out that you are lying, you are screwed.
> Oh, just wondering, how many people are going to interview you? Is it like a board thingy or one to one?



Say anything you want at the ROTP interview, BUT DO NOT LIE (not even a tiny bit). This is my second year applying to ROTP. I got into RMC Engineering last year as a MARE. I declined cause I'll go in only if i'm offered a pilot slot. So I'm reapplying this year as an undergraduate applicant. I've already done everything at the CFRC; now all I have to do is Aircrew Selection which is booked for March 7-11. So if you guys have any questions on the ROTP application process just PM me or post here and I'll try answer them.


----------



## Big Foot (2 Feb 2005)

ROTP Applicant, I feel it is selfish that you declined RMC just because you didn't get the trade you wanted. I had wanted MPO but instead got artillery but I still accepted it. There is the process of MOC change for a reason. MARE is a difficult trade to get into and RMC itself is difficult to get into. Back to info about the ROTP interview, I had a 3 hour interview in which they questioned me about everything I put down on my application. Long story short, know the stuff you put down in your application and know the occupation info sheets front and back as they ask questions from your personal experiences, from the info sheets and they put you in a few "what If" situations. Its not all that bad if you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Ranger (3 Feb 2005)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> You should just be yourself. Tell the truth the whole time and if you wanna exaggerate your experiences (perferable just a tiny bit), make it believable. I mean, they won't check EVERY single thing you told them. So if you want to make a better impression on the interviewers, take the risk. But if they found out that you are lying, you are screwed.
> Oh, just wondering, how many people are going to interview you? Is it like a board thingy or one to one?



I agree, just be yourself...


----------



## beyondsblue (3 Feb 2005)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Oh, just wondering, how many people are going to interview you? Is it like a board thingy or one to one?


----------



## Big Foot (3 Feb 2005)

beyondsblue, it is often just one person, or you could be unlucky and have 2 interviewers as I did. Really not fun, but I got through it.


----------



## beyondsblue (3 Feb 2005)

OK, thank you Big Foot.


----------



## beyondsblue (4 Feb 2005)

Big Foot, you are a RMC cadet, right? Are there a lot of visible minorities in the university? What's the female to male ratio, approximately?


----------



## ROTP Applicant (4 Feb 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> ROTP Applicant, I feel it is selfish that you declined RMC just because you didn't get the trade you wanted. I had wanted MPO but instead got artillery but I still accepted it. There is the process of MOC change for a reason.



Wow!!! It's too bad that your feel that I was selfish. I did not accept MARE for two main reasons. Number One: I did not want to go into the Forces unless I'm doing something that I like. Also, just think about it, would you do your best at a job that you don't even enjoy? Number Two: I did not accept MARE because I wouldn't enjoy the trade or the element which means I am taking the opportunity of becoming a MARE from someone that would actually want the position (which in my books is the opposite of being selfish). Moreover, in terms of MOC Change/Occupation Transfers, the chances of an Occupation Transfer are very slim, and I did not want to take the risk of being unable to do an OT.


----------



## alan_li_13 (5 Feb 2005)

Aside from the interview, i will also be doing my medical on the same date.  This brings a problem to me.  For the medical, i presume that i will have to strip down some for the medic to "check my pecker" :-[ and what not. So i'll have to wear something i can take off easily. But for my interview, i dont want to be wearing gym shorts and a t-shirt. What do people usually wear.

Also, what is done for the medical aside from the standard eye test, hearing test, and tap on the knee?


----------



## Pieman (5 Feb 2005)

> So i'll have to wear something i can take off easily. But for my interview, i dont want to be wearing gym shorts and a t-shirt. What do people usually wear.


Wear a suit and tie to the interview. This is a job application, so take it seriously. You will strip down to your boxers in your medical, they won't check the family jewels. I had interview and medical the same day, but it is not a problem to go in there with a suit as you are given privacy and time to change.


----------



## alan_li_13 (10 Feb 2005)

I had my Medical and Interview this morning, it went pretty good. 
Medical was fine, i'm just a little concerned with my eyesight. Here's a transcript of what happened, lol:
Medic: ok, please take off your glasses for me. read whats i project onto the wall.
Me: ...can't see...
Medic: ok, now
Me: ...can't see...
Medic: ok, now
Me: ...can't s---OH! "M"
(the M was so big it took up the whole square!) 

Other than that, everything was alrite. The hearing test was interesting. She placed me in a little chamber and gave me head phones. The sounds were quite comical as they reminded me of mosquitos wizzing by.

I was a little nervous at the beginning of the interview but things turned out alright. The interviewer asked lots of questions about my education, work experience, extracurricular, sports, fitness, cadets, etc.
He asked me what each MOC did, what and where does training take place, etc...(really long process as i picked 5 MOC's: Armd Officer, Engrs Officer, Inf Officer, EME, and Arty)
Some pretty interesting questions were hypothetical problems. For example: During Basic, i am placed incharge of a section and given a small party tasking. One member of the section does not do his job, causing the tasking to be incomplete. The evaluator tells me that this will hinder my chance of passing. What do i say? 
These kinds of questions would be where i think people might have problems. Being in cadets and having gone to camp where we have done similar small party taskings, i think it gave me a bit of an edge over others. Cadets is such a great thing! ;D


----------



## winchable (10 Feb 2005)

> ROTP Applicant, I feel it is selfish that you declined RMC just because you didn't get the trade you wanted.



I'm inclined to agree with ROTP applicant.
If I had wanted to be a pilot there's no way I'd go in as a MARE, especially considering and MOC transfer is about as difficult as it is to get into the forces in the first place.
The only advice I can give anyone on their way in, from someone on their way out is that you should not settle for something just because it's offered if you don't want to do it.


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Feb 2005)

well Li dont worry you have a lot to offer. i am sure you will be fine. i have seen a lot of guys in the military that wear glasses.

oh and i herd you did well on you phase 1 for NSCE good job.


----------



## alan_li_13 (6 May 2005)

OMG!!! I made it!!!! I'm going to RMC!!!! armoured officer with Sci/Eng degree!!!
THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE!!!! ;D ;D
  !!!!

I'm doing a prep year that starts in august so i might be able to do PARA with cadets then go there!
THIS IS GOING TO BE FRIGGIN AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 May 2005)

so your doing the prep year? man i could not imagine doing another 5 years of school.

congrats though, i hope you do well, wait what am i saying. as long as you keep your mouth closed you will do just fine


----------



## Zedic_1913 (6 May 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I made it!!!! I'm going to RMC!!!! armoured officer with Sci/Eng degree!!!
> THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE!!!! ;D ;D
> !!!!
> 
> ...


I'll see you there, I have also been accepted for prepatory year.


----------

